# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si flasin shqip fëmijët jashtë Shqipërisë

## Manulaki

Po ju sjell disa shembuj te vajzes sime, djali eshte akoma me "aa..ee..kkgg ddaadddaaa"  :perqeshje: 

"Mami e vrase mizen?" 
"Mami e presa letren me gershere. Shiko sa te bukur e bera!"
"Babi une u hidha nga divani...juhuuu"
"Nena u piq lakrori?" ....  :pa dhembe: 


..............sillni shembuj dhe kenaquni  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Lere mu lerat - Me ler rehat.
Une e pava filmin - une  e pashe filmin. 
Jepe mu doren - Ma jep doren mua .

Etc etc .. keto jane shembuj te degjuara nga femije shqiptare te lindur dhe rritur ne usa.

----------


## Manulaki

Ndersa nipi, i cili erdhi ne US kur ishte 6 vjec, tani eshte 16:

"Nena erdhi ajo graja dhe merre ne tel."  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lool shume te lezecme...po keto gabime behen dhe me femijet qe jetojn ne shqiperi...god knows sa gabime kam bere un kur kam qen e vogel  :perqeshje:  (dhe qe akoma bej  :ngerdheshje: )

anyways na sillni me shume se shume te lezecme jan per tu lexuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

motra ime osht 14 edhe tek tuk e qit noi llafe kshu te bukur shqip loool sic ndodhi para dy ditesh kur donte te thoshte "famous" ne shqip dhe tha "famuz" dmth i famshem sipas asaj lol

----------


## diikush

nje goce logel ne Greqi thoshte *mami, tin megali tepsia*, kur 'e ndihmonte' te emen te gatuante lakror  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ooooo

Perendesha ime nuk thote jam e jotja por jam e tyja...
Ben shume gabime po tani eshte tek gjyshja, kur te kthehet e di qe do kem perdite material per kete teme, po ate qe nuk ndryshon eshte qe perdor nyje te greqishtes  ne fjali shqip.
Nje rast po tregoj :
Mesoi nga dikush shprehjen lesh-lesh, edhe filloi ta perdorte me te kusherirat te cilat nuk flasim mire shqip
- i shante medemek kjo imja les-les, nuk e thote paster sh-ne
Ne greqisht les-les (me s-e) ka kuptim thua-thua
Vjen mbesa e me thote -teze une nuk them gje pse thote A....si : les-les

----------


## TikTak

mu kujtu njoni

come stai bene

bene bene shyqyr zotit

----------


## Poeti

Edhepse ne dukje shembu qe te bejne te qeshesh, ne ralitet jane per te te ardhur keq, shume keq bile. Prinderit qe moren femijet me vehte ne gurbet, ose i linden atje, nuk denjojne as te ua mesojne gjuhen amtare ashtu si duhet, me aresyetimin se jane ne rrethin e huaj dhe po ai rreth ndikon negativisht ne te mesuarit e gjuhes amtare!!?? Po prinderit perse flasim me femijet e tyre ne gjuhe te huaj??!! Perse jo SHQIP!!??
  Isha ne pushime ne Shqiperi, afer nesh nen nje qader erdhi nje familje shqiptare nga kosova qe jetonte ne Zvicer ku edhe u kishin lindur femijet. Pyetjen e pare qe i beri djalit te tyre 6 vj. ishte si e ke emrin? ma tha, por kur e pyeta se kush ia ka vene ate emer aq te bukur, babai i tij ma priti: Mos e pyet me shume se pastaj bllokohet (nuk din te te pergjigjet). vajza e tyre 12 vj. sa kihste filluar te shkonte ne shkollen shqipe dhe ne nje rast me thote:
  I thash djalit tan a pe sheh at femine qe po lun me top me *shije* bostani!!

 Thash, mos deshe te thuash me dukje shalqini? Po de po ashtu!!??

----------


## hope31

po, eshte e vertete qe ky eshte niveli i shqipes tek femijet e emigranteve

ne fillim qesh por menjehere trishtohesh

kur ndodh kjo tani me femijet e prinderve qe  dine mire shqipen, kane komunikime me te shpeshta me vendlindjen
a mund ta imagjinojme seç ndodh me femijet e femijeve ne raport me gjuhen shqipe

ne fakt konstatimi eshte i dhimbshem

por veprime konkrete per ndryshimin e gjendjes nga prinderit, komuniteti mund te behen
por kur dhe si???

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

Don`t say JO to me,mom!-Mos me thuaj jo mua, mami! :Lulja3:  
Me(mi :buzeqeshje:  fik zorin-une e ndezi tv(thote te kunderten e ndez)
Mom,du akua(acqua)-Mami dua uje.
Kus pisi barbin-kush e levizi kukullen.
Don`t tuch my fokat.-Mos mi prek floket e mia.
Go to spia jote!-Shko tek shtepia jote!
*Kam fit kater, pes.-Kam fjetur shume gjume.* 
My grandma moli palet and" he"(ne vend te "she")go me ble candy for me!-Gjyshja ime mori parate dhe "ai" (ne vend te "ajo")iku te bleje karamele per mua!

Kjo eshte menyra e te folurit e nje femije 3-vjecare.

----------


## Manulaki

lol...amerikane, e paske multilingual kolopucen  :buzeqeshje: . Dhe vajza ime ia fut ndonje anglisht ne mes te shqipes:

"Mami kur do goim shetitje?"  :ngerdheshje:  (goim=shkojme)
E peinta picture , shiko sa te bukur e bera! lol (peinta picture=vizatova pikturen)

Per juve kritike, po ju them kaq, nje femije e flet shqipen keq ne Shqiperi, e jo me jashte saj. Dhe arsyeja eshte shume e thjeshte: Nuk kane hyre akoma ne fillore. 
Flas per veten time: ne shtepi flitet vetem shqip. Te folurit gabim ne shqip nuk vjen nga mungesa e te folurit shqip, por nga larmishmeria e gramatikes se shqipes.

----------


## PINK

A te vi shoshka ime  ?--  A te vi shoqja ime . 

Vdes kur e degjoj kete -- shoshka ... hahahha

e thene nga nje vajze 9 vjecare e lindur dhe rritur ne usa.

----------


## jessi89

Ja dhe nji femi qe ka mbaru klasen e pare dhe gjysmen e te dytes ne shqiperi.
Pas dy vjetesh,nje leter shkruar mamit e lene ne tavoline:
" kam shkuar me nji *shock* ne vend basketball vetem tma tregoi"
ose""me hajde ne shkolle ne oren 11,te *thoma* 15......jo keq e?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Te folurit gabim ne shqip nuk vjen nga mungesa e te folurit shqip, por nga larmishmeria e gramatikes se shqipes.


ke shume te drejte Manula,

Femijet e vegjel flasin gabim edhe ne Shqiperi, dhe aty eshte lezeti i tyre... :buzeqeshje: 

Nje Nipcja ime kur ishte i vogel, po degjonin nje emision tek Rai me kenge te te madhit Lucio Batisti. Ai degjon presantuesin qe thote kendon Lucio Batisti dhe fillon te qeshe me te madhe.

Pse qesh i them,

hi , hi, hi, kendon luci, kendon luci....(kendon rrushi, kendon rrushi)...lol

----------


## ARKIA

Vajza 4-vjec.-Baba kur do vejemi(vemi,shkojme) ne Shqiperi te lozemi(lozim(dialekt),luajme) me ata puliat(gr)(zogjte).ose>>>>>
E neve (tonat)jane keto?>>>>>>
Do me panishesh(denosh) tani?.....
Karakteristike e femijeve bi ose tri linguale...eshte shqiperimi i foljeve me menyren e tyre.Korrigjoje sa te duash prape do ta thone me menyren e tyre.
Ne rastin me te keq do ta thote ne gjuhe te huaj me prapashtese shqip ose ne rastin me te 'mire'ne shqip me prapashtesen e tyre orgjinale (mundesisht pa sh,th,xh,....)
Kur shkojne 9-10 vjec pastaj e kuptojne gabimin ne te folur.Keto i thashe nga pervoja me femijet e mi. 
Le ti leme pak te flasin si duan sa jane te vegjel, se gjithe jeten do flasin si duhet .Megithese njoh 40 vjecar qe i kane ngelur "kusure" nga femijeria,per sa i perket shqiptimit te gjuhes.

----------


## EDA_19

Edhe un qe jam e rritur kam probleme me shqipen ndonjeher ngaterroj fjalet dhe ne te shumtat e rasteve sdi si ta perkthej ne shqip. Por mendoj se prinderit duhet qe ti flasin femive shqip dhe tja mesojn gjuhen e shqipes, kur te gabojn ti thon "e the gabim i thuhet keshtu..... "  dhe mendoj se femit do ta mesojn me mir gjuhen e vet sepse po qeshe me ta dhe nuk i thua gje ata do vazhdojn akoma ashtu deri sa te behen burra dhe gra.

----------


## summer_babe

Sigurisht qe femijet shqiptar jashte shtetit s'do ta kene te folurin perfekt por te pakten flasin icik. lol. Sepse fundja fundit ka disa qe s'flasin fare.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Kete behar, te gjithe femijet e emigranteve qe shikoja ne plazh, flisnin greqisht dhe italisht. Me vinte shume inat kur prinderit e tyre ne vend tu flisnin ne shqip u flisnin ne gjuhen e vendeve nga vinin.

Nipcja im 2 vjec thoshte "deg rixi" = djeg kurrizi, ngaqe e dogji dielli ne plazh.

----------


## sadete71

femijet shqiptar qe gjenden jashte shtetit besoj se shumica prej tyre e flasin me veshtiresi gjuhen, si pasoj e prinderve qe nuk flasin shumica ne gjuhen amtare ne shtepi

----------

